# Queensbury tunnel, Bradford, February 2014 & August 2016



## Black (Aug 24, 2016)

photographs 1 - 9, 18 & 20 circa February 2014
10 - 17, 19 & 21 circa August 2016

The Queensbury tunnel is 2501yds long ,
running from Clayton (north) to Holmfield (south) runs beneath Queensbury.
The north portal is in poor condition, sealed by a 10ft palisade & razor wire
theres 4 air shafts (all capped), air shaft no 3 being the deepest at 379ft
theres refuges on both sides of the tunnel.
The south portal is in acceptable condition & exits in a 1033yd long, 59ft deep cutting at strines.
With the tunnel lying on a 1 in 100 gradient, suffering heavy water ingress &
the cutting at strines being filled in with debris ( except the last 100 yds) acting as a dam
the water submeges the south portal - cutting & reaches 1 / 2 mile in the tunnel.
Theres been a pump installed towards the latter part of 2015 to rid the tunnel of water,
as of August 2016 the tunnel is water free.
The tunnel is in a bad way, with at least 2 major collapses.
The tunnel opened in 1878,
closed on 26th May 1956.
Plans to use the tunnel as a cycleway will cost £35 million, sealing it will cost £3 million 
considering the poor condition seems the latter is the prefered option.

north cutting



north portal
(now sealed by a 10ft palisade & razor wire)









air shaft no. 1



air shaft no. 2



water boundary









the following photographs show the section of tunnel which was part or all beneath water,
wasnt accessible on earlier visits.

air shaft no. 3



2 major collapses






air shaft no 4



supporting braces












comparison between submerged & water free parts

south portal






south cutting (Strines)






its worth mentioning, a pump had been installed during 2012
but failed soon after.

thanks


----------



## Lavino (Aug 24, 2016)

You seem to be spending a lot of time down tunnels recently stranton. I thought a was coming on this one lol


----------



## smiler (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice bit of tunnel that, but the economics point to sealing it, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Beautiful tunnel it's a shame that it's end is coming! First class images.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 24, 2016)

Interesting post but it looks like not much hope remains for this tunnel. Too much water.


----------

